# f-stop printing times chart



## ksmattfish (Jul 2, 2004)

Found a great f-stop printing times chart here:

http://www.ktphotonics.co.uk/pdf/FstopTiming.pdf

just search for "f-stop printing" or "f-stop timer" to find a lot of great articles on this method of timing print exposure.


----------

